# Painful Torn Retina (eye)



## Ceicei (Jul 13, 2005)

One of my instructors got hurt Monday.  He has a very painful torn retina, so will be unable to be with us for at least a week or so while he recovers.

This situation has been on my mind a lot (yeah, I'm worried about him).  I was supposed to have private lessons with him so I could prepare for my next belt promotion, but he called to cancel them temporarily.  He didn't say yet how it happened, so I will find out soon from talking with his wife.  It's hard to have a good friend be hurt.

Has this injury happened to any of you?   How did your injury happen and how was your recovery process?

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 14, 2005)

Found out (from another instructor) that the injury happened during Monday sparring.  He had surgery last night to repair the retina and is doing ok so far.

- Ceicei


----------



## Sam (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm sure he will heal just fine - hoping for him (and you) that he does, anyway.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 14, 2005)

I've had a few eye injuries and as I'm sure you can guess, they're quite painful. Fortunately, I've never had a torn retina. Best wishes to your instructor for a speedy and complete recovery.

Regards,


----------



## Lisa (Jul 14, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about your instructor's injury.  Retinal injuries are very serious indeed and can lead to blindness if not treated immediately.  The fortunate thing here seems to be that he was aware of the problem and sought out medical treatment immediately.

Many a year ago I worked for an ophthalmologist and saw a few retinal tears and detachments.  If I am not mistaken, and bare with me on this cause it has been a few years, the longer you wait for medical treatment the higher you risk blindness in the affected eye.

I hope for him a speedy recovery.  Keep us posted as to how things are going for him.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jul 14, 2005)

My brother suffered a detached retina this spring.  After a scleral buckling he has now regained almost complete vision back in his eye.  It was a long, painful process where he could not drive and had to avoid any sort of stress as increased blood pressure is not good for a healing eye.  He also had a gas bubble inserted in his eye to put pressure on the retina to increase chances of re-attachment.  

 It is truly amazing what they can do for these sorts of injuries nowadays.  I hope that your instructor has a complete recovery.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 14, 2005)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> It is truly amazing what they can do for these sorts of injuries nowadays.



It is indeed amazing compared to 20 - 40 - 60 - 80 years ago (regressively speaking). It's going to be amazing what they will be *able* to do in the next 20 years. 
Your instructor is a strong man and full of life. He has faith and he has a great support group of which you are a part of. 

He'll be fine. 
HUGS


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 17, 2005)

Update:  My instructor had to go into the hospital recently for the third time (complications with his eye).  This worries me.  He always did have an upbeat attitude in spite of this.  

 - Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Oct 17, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Update:  My instructor had to go into the hospital recently for the third time (complications with his eye).  This worries me.  He always did have an upbeat attitude in spite of this.
> 
> - Ceicei



My thoughts are with him and you CeiCei.  I think it is comendable for him to have such a good attitude under such conditions.  You are very fortunate to be in the company and train under such a man.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 17, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> My thoughts are with him and you CeiCei. I think it is comendable for him to have such a good attitude under such conditions. You are very fortunate to be in the company and train under such a man.


 Agreed. I wish him a quick and complete recovery. Keep us posted.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 17, 2005)

This should also bring attention to the Lasik eye surgery technique to improve near-sightedness.  While this technique can do wonders for improving vision and eliminating the need to wear glasses or contact lenses, it has the unfortunate side effect of leaving the physical eye in a somewhat weakened state.  I don't know exactly how much weakened, but for a martial artist it should be considered strongly before having the procedure done.  I suspect the eye can become more prone to injury if you get hit there.

Not trying to go off on a side tangent here, it just seemed related and perhaps something that people may not have considered.

I hope your instructor has a full recovery, without further difficulties.  I am very sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 17, 2005)

I hope your instructors recovery process goes well!
The techniques used now a days are fantastic, let's
hope that he recovers quickly! 

I had a scratched cornea on several occasions when 
taking a thumb into the eye! This was brutally painful!
Both accidents happened when I was struck by a ridge 
hand and my sparring partner left his thumb out! On one
of the occasions my cornea was scratched and my partner
broke his thumb! Eye injuries need immediate medical
attention and R & R time to rest!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 17, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> This should also bring attention to the Lasik eye surgery technique to improve near-sightedness. While this technique can do wonders for improving vision and eliminating the need to wear glasses or contact lenses, it has the unfortunate side effect of leaving the physical eye in a somewhat weakened state. I don't know exactly how much weakened, but for a martial artist it should be considered strongly before having the procedure done. I suspect the eye can become more prone to injury if you get hit there.
> 
> Not trying to go off on a side tangent here, it just seemed related and perhaps something that people may not have considered.
> 
> I hope your instructor has a full recovery, without further difficulties. I am very sorry to hear about this.


 Thanks for the info. I didn't know that about Lasik eye surgery. I don't wear glasses or contacts but have astigmatism and some far sightedness and have wondered if Lasik would be worth it. I have tried glasses and contacts but apparently am very difficult to prescribe for. They tell me I accomodate so every time I have tried glasses or contacts the prescription is never good. I've had glasses hurt my eyes so bad after an hour's wear that my eye balls looked like cherry tomatos. I've had contacts and glasses prescribed where I could see better with them off. So, I eventually just gave up and deal with my vision as is. I can see ok but it would be nice to see a little clearer at times, especially for reading. I don't want to wear glasses but would have been ok with contacts. When that didn't work either I started wondering about Lasik but I guess I'll put thoughts of that on hold until more info about end result is known. I can see well enough.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 17, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. I didn't know that about Lasik eye surgery. I don't wear glasses or contacts but have astigmatism and some far sightedness and have wondered if Lasik would be worth it. I have tried glasses and contacts but apparently am very difficult to prescribe for. They tell me I accomodate so every time I have tried glasses or contacts the prescription is never good. I've had glasses hurt my eyes so bad after an hour's wear that my eye balls looked like cherry tomatos. I've had contacts and glasses prescribed where I could see better with them off. So, I eventually just gave up and deal with my vision as is. I can see ok but it would be nice to see a little clearer at times, especially for reading. I don't want to wear glasses but would have been ok with contacts. When that didn't work either I started wondering about Lasik but I guess I'll put thoughts of that on hold until more info about end result is known. I can see well enough.


I don't know if the technique is any good for anything other than near-sightedness.  Check with your optometrist if you are interested.

The problem with Lasik is that the first step of the procedure involves cutting open the cornea and laying it back as a flap against the eye.  Once open, they use a laser to sculpt and reshape the inside of the eye to accomodate for the vision problem.  The cornea is then put back in place, and the eye heals up.  The entire procedure takes just a few minutes per eye.  While a patient typically has very fast results, i.e. can see again after a couple hours, it does take some time for the cornea to fully heal.  I believe that the cornea never regains its full strength after the procedure.  For most people it is probably fine, but if you are a martial artist who could have a high probability of getting hit in the eye, it might be more easily damaged.  

I believe they are working on a technique where they will no longer need to cut the cornea open, but can just aim the laser straight into the eye.  If this is true, and the technique is perfected, i'd be up in line to have it done.  In my opinion, wait a bit and see where the next generation of this technique takes it.  They just might get it right!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 17, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I believe they are working on a technique where they will no longer need to cut the cornea open, but can just aim the laser straight into the eye. If this is true, and the technique is perfected, i'd be up in line to have it done. In my opinion, wait a bit and see where the next generation of this technique takes it. They just might get it right!


 My thoughts exactly! I ain't a'messin with my eyes til I *know* they got the procedure down 100%. Thanks again. :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh man...

 I had an Ulcer on my Cornea and that was unbearable... I can only imagine and cringe to think what a torn retina would feel like...

 Oww.  Just oww.

 I hope he recovers well!


----------

